
Show HN: A Super Straight-Forward Pomodoro App – With a 5 Minute Ramp Up Time - canvaspottery
https://osnth01.github.io/pomodoro-app/
======
canvaspottery
A straight-forward focus app that's helped me tremendously. 30 minutes only. I
added a 5 minute ramp up period to overcome the initial dread of starting work
(mood follows action: [https://medium.com/personal-growth/mood-follows-
action-3d3f6...](https://medium.com/personal-growth/mood-follows-
action-3d3f651c60e3))

